# New Home Made Baseboard and Distressed Display Shelf Ledge



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

We're in the process of redoing our master bedroom's theme. We pulled all the pictures off the wall and I pulled the baseboard molding off and built my own. I also added chair railing around the room and we're working on crown next. 



























My wife HAD TO HAVE this Pottery Barn display shelf. I HAD TO HAVE $400 to spend on other toys, so I built one and saved about $385. 

This is made of oak and pine. Painted brown first and then white, then scraped/sanded to show the brown again.


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice job on all counts!... Did you paint the base in place? i tend to find it easier to paint before install, and then touchup after install.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Great man... Now my wife wants a ledge shelf like that.

Seriously, though LOOKS GREAT!

~tom


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Toolmaann said:


> Nice job on all counts!... Did you paint the base in place? i tend to find it easier to paint before install, and then touchup after install.


Thanks! No, I cut it up and dry fit it and then went back and rolled it all before nailing it in place, adding the caulk and finishing the touch ups.


----------



## jimmykansas (May 21, 2011)

cool look ,nice work....


----------

